# East 1st round-Detroit Pistons vs. Orlando Magic



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Schedule:

1. Sat, Apr 21 – at Detroit, 7:00 pm EDT (ESPN) 
2. Mon, Apr 23 – at Detroit, 7:00 pm EDT (TNT) 
3. Thu, Apr 26 – at Orlando, 8:00 pm EDT (TNT, WRBW) 
4. Sat, Apr 28 – at Orlando, 3:00 pm EDT (TNT, WRBW) 
5.* Tue, May 1 – at Detroit 
6.* Thu, May 3 – at Orlando 
7.* Sat, May 5 – at Detroit (TNT) 

Kerr Analysis​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Finally......Dwight has made it to the playoffs!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sweep potential right here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Still, I wanna see Dwight banging with Webber, 'Sheed and McDyes. :bsmile:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Sweep potential right here.


Detroit doesn't sweep teams. For as dominate as they have been for the past five years they have never swept a series. Howard will get his but since the rest of the team isn't worth a damn it should be an easy series for Detroit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill and Hedo have been playing really well lately. Hill will have some extra incentive - first time in playoffs since his injuries and against his old team nonetheless. Dwight is more or less always pretty consistent so it comes down to the other guys. Given Detroit's pension for not necessarily taking teams out when they should, Orlando might take a couple games.

Chauncey Billups is a Magic murderer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dwight Howard is such a freak of nature. He just moved Sheed out of the way like he was a child.


----------



## Animism (Jul 22, 2005)

Dwight has shaqidiss when it comes to free throws, tonight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight's FT shooting has been horrendous the past two seasons, and it could be fixed with simple coaching. Too bad Brian Hill is a schmuck.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It's amazing Orlando isn't down 30.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight's FT shooting has been horrendous the past two seasons, and it could be fixed with simple coaching. Too bad Brian Hill is a schmuck.


I think the main reason why Dwight's offensive development has stalled can be credited to Clifford Ray's departure.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> It's amazing Orlando isn't down 30.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dwight is a monster. Orlando just doesn't measure up, too bad.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks like a probable sweep.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Uh, ridiculous. Brian Hill needs to hire an offensive coordinator. Orlando has been running the same damned plays all season. No wonder they are turning it over, it is so obvious what is coming. That stupid hand-off with the big men to the PGs we've been running since the first week of the season. It's not fooling anybody.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How the heck can an 8 seed come in and shoot 6-21 FT's and expect to beat the best team in the East? Unbelievable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

6-21 from the line ... lol ... that is so atrocious ... I could shoot far better than that left-handed.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, after 2 fabulous opening games this one is a true snore fest.

What a huge mistake by the NBA to schedule this as a *primetime* game. This should have been the opener (when only die-hards were watching).


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> How the heck can an 8 seed come in and shoot 6-21 FT's and expect to beat the best team in the East? Unbelievable.


nervous


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The story of the season...turnovers and missed free throws.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

What a great game for sheed this si


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Magic have that look on their face like "This is over."

You can't expect to beat a top team when you don't even think you can.

Hurry up, lets get on to the Jazz/Rockets.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Continuation??? That's hilarious.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it's a shame no one will watch this series, Dwight is the only one worth watching on both teams


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

My god, Hubie Brown is in love with Tayshaun Prince. Two times this game he's gone on a 5 minute rant about how great he is.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic really need to take advantage whenever Howard has anyone other than Wallace on him. Rasheed's playing terrific defense, but Webber can't keep Howard from the hoop.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Howard can have a good series against Rasheed, Dice and co. I'll take my complaints about him back.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando's offense - post Howard, post Howard, post Hill, post Hedo, stupid dribble hand-off to PG, post Howard, post Hill, post Howard, post Hedo, stupid hand-off, post Howard, post Hedo ... etc, etc..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Orlando's offense - post Howard, post Howard, post Hill, post Hedo, stupid dribble hand-off to PG, post Howard, post Hill, post Howard, post Hedo, stupid hand-off, post Howard, post Hedo ... etc, etc..


You forgot "let Nelson dribble aimlessly and take a bad shot"


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I shall pray tonight for a coach who can teach an offense and Jose Calderon or Sergio Rodriguez. And a free throw coach. lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Next year, they need to make the Eastern Conference games 24 minutes long, double the stats and move along.

C'monnnnnnn, Jazz/Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Next year, they need to make the Eastern Conference games 24 minutes long, double the stats and move along.
> 
> C'monnnnnnn, Jazz/Rockets.


hahahahaha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey, let's come out of a timeout and post-up a struggling Hedo Turkeyglue on one of the best defenders in the league. Great idea!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

haha ... still only down 8 ... I have no idea how. Now it is time for Chauncey to come in and hit a couple threes like he always does.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This should have been the last game of the night


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is exactly like their matchup in Detroit a couple weeks ago. The Magic are seemingly down 20 the entire game (just by watching the game, not the score) and somehow in the 4th quarter they have a chance to win. They came all the way back and lost a close one last time, probably the same thing will happen tonight. 

And thank God they took that 3 away from Prince, that was not even remotely close.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> This should have been the last game of the night


:laugh: This game includes my favorite team, and I'm looking forward to the next game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> This should have been the last game of the night


The last slot is meant for the best game on Saturdays.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The last slot is meant for the best game on Saturdays.


You have a point there



> This game includes my favorite team, and I'm looking forward to the next game.


No disrespect to the fans of the teams playing, but man this is a boring game


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice work there, Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Dwight is just so massive and ripped... Geez


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Carlos...Arroyo

He was having too good of a game, he was due to...air ball a layup!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic are so frustrating to watch. So up and down it is ridiculous.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Darko showed up to play. The one guy who was questionable with an injury shows up and plays a good game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*sigh*

Bring out the damned brooms already.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Will any non-Orlando and Detroit fan watch a single game of this series as long as it stays one sided? Cuz I'm not. This series is just


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Bring out the damned brooms already.


Detroit never sweeps anyone. And it's a 7 point game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Cheese to be served at 10PM EST in the violin room with all this whine.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Too bad this isn't a Larry Brown Pistons team, because they would drop at least two games in every series.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jameer with a boneheaded play


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

What the **** are the Pistons doing?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

seems like an awful lot of foul calls in this game ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, looks like we got a game right now...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Exactly like the last game between these two. Exactly the same. Magic with a chance, nice flop by Nelson.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

3 point game!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, it's putting a pump on a ham, but Orlando is somehow making this close.

Annnnnnd Tayshaun ends it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

admirable effort by Orlando considering that atrocious first half


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

good thing Darko could go tonight.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Will any non-Orlando and Detroit fan watch a single game of this series as long as it stays one sided? Cuz I'm not. This series is just


I'm gonna go ahead and blame that on the coaches. 

Q: When's the last time Orlando has had a coach that fans were satisfied with?
A: Never

This team's offensive schemes could be drawn up by a U-10 coach who's only coaching because his daughter plays on the team.

But yeah, Orlando has to be one of the most boring teams to watch. Ever.
Especially when you equate Detroit into the picture.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My god will this game end!? I want to see Houston/Utah


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

_That's_ what they drew up? _That's_ what they burned their last timeout on?

Ew.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow Orlando only lost by 8. If they shot their free throws, this would have been an upset.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rawse said:


> _That's_ what they drew up? _That's_ what they burned their last timeout on?
> 
> Ew.


Not surprising.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think 70% of the posts in this thread are of people *****ing about how boring the game is.

Kind of strange considering the teams shot a combined 53% and, with the awful start Houston-Utah is off to, looks like it's going to be the highest scoring game of the night.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MLKG said:


> I think 70% of the posts in this thread are of people *****ing about how boring the game is.
> 
> Kind of strange considering the teams shot a combined 53% and, with the awful start Houston-Utah is off to, looks like it's going to be the highest scoring game of the night.


The style of offense both these teams run is the boring part of the game. Not the fact that they can't drop a bucket.


----------

